# Update on Tn Mare



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 25, 2005)

Just an update on the Tn mare that needed help. I am going this Sunday to pick her up..



......she should be home that evening and in loving arms..



........


----------



## littlehorse2 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm so glad that mare has a happy ending. I'm getting one from FL and she should be here in a couple of weeks.

Christy


----------



## n2minis (Aug 25, 2005)

So glad you could help her. She looks to be a cutie and I'm sure she will be in good hands now.

Marlene


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 25, 2005)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> Just an update on the Tn mare that needed help. I am going this Sunday to pick her up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for helping this mare! Lee had called me today to find out ehr address for the health certificate and I was surprised (And very happy) to hear she was leaving. Thank you again for helping this deserving little mare! JJ


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you have any other pics of this mare? I am just curious. What all do you know about her?


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 28, 2005)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> Do you have any other pics of this mare? I am just curious. What all do you know about her?
> 455667[/snapback]
> ​


I'm not sure of her history at all. She was at a sale and Lee bought her. Kids were riding her around the sale. I went to help him with another mare that is blind and saw her there and didn't want her to end up at another sale. She is the sweetest little mare. I don't have other pictures of her other than the one I have I lost everything on my computer when it crashed last weekend. I do know that the previous owner is listed on the coggins test so maybe you can find out her history from there? JJ


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 29, 2005)

She is home in Ga now. I can't believe kids were riding her she is so little and has a bad leg and limps when she walks. How sad!





But she will have a better life now..............


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 31, 2005)

TinyMiteVillage said:


> She is home in Ga now. I can't believe kids were riding her she is so little and has a bad leg and limps when she walks. How sad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! She was just so sweet and quiet I couldn't imagine someone riding her and hurting the poor little thing! How is she doing today? Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner we were in the process of moving as she left so I had a few days of no phone or internet! I hope she's doing well the loading into the truck in TN didn't hurt her leg did it? She is the tiniest little thing. My girls just led her around to grass and brushed and made her beautiful while they were around I couldn't imagine looking at her and thinking "I'll put a kid on her" but after seeing some of the things people do at sales it doesn't surprise me. If they think they will get one more dollar by doing it they will! Does she have other "mini" friends at your house? Any time you feel like sharing updates of her I'd love to hear! JJ


----------



## n2minis (Aug 31, 2005)

So glad to read this this morning on that little mare. She is going to be so happy!! I am so glad she went to a good home.

I had taken in a little guy just a month ago that would have went to auction. He measures 42" but is tiny to me since I have 1 qh, 1 poa, and a small appy mare who went blind.

Tony da Pony was a kids ride pony and had founder 2x and couldn't work anymore. I needed a companion for my blind mare so I asked and got him. They said he bit/ nipped and head butted. He head butted me only 2x and quit that and he has never attempted to bite or nip me. To stop the head butting I pinched him and he could not figure it out as I was petting him with one hand and had one throwed over his neck. He never knew it was me. He is solid white and follows me like a big dog. He is the sweetest thing and after settling in is doing great. He must have had to fight for his food but now knows he will have plenty. I was told he was picked on by the other horses where he was at so maybe he knows that won't hapen here. The best thing is to see my old mare whinny for him, she has accepted him as her new friend and he sticks right with her. A match made in heaven.

Sorry I rambled but again thank you girls for helping that little mare. Wish I could have done more but me reading about her and asking for help worked.

Marlene

Just wanted to add the person I got Tony from told me she bopped him over the head when he head butted or bit and I should continue to do that. I let her know I did not believe in that and have run into since and told her Tony's manners are above reproach and we love him. So glad we saved him from an uncertain future at the auction.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 31, 2005)

Mimi is doing good. She is in the dwarf yard with my dwarfs and gets along great with them. She is the sweetest thing. I can not imagine anyone riding her......urgggggghhhhh......but she won't have to worry about that anymore. She does have her limp and I spoke with the old man who orginally owned her and he said she has been that way ever since she was a baby. He had to sell her due to having open heart surgery and he could not take care of her anymore. He sure was glad to know she was safe and with good people.........


----------



## Princessjj97 (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad to hear she's doing well! I didn't notice the limp although the leg I couldn't miss. So maybe she has good days and bad on it? I'm sorry to hear about the old owner but happy he knows she's being taken care of now, that probably put his mind at ease. That's the unfortunet way loved horses end up at the sales all the time. I'm so glad to hear she's doing well and you have a place to get a real history on her. Thank you again for helping her I wish her many happy years with you. JJ


----------

